# Twisp Edge?



## Yaketys (18/7/16)

Well as I was told by the Twisp store that my pipe had been discontinued and replaced by the Twisp Edge I should consider trading in my old one on this. So I did this with both our pipes as it did sound like a better product.

Now I am trying to find out how other owners found this change over was it better or would you have rather stayed with your original Twisp?


----------



## boxerulez (18/7/16)

Isnt a Pico starter kit cheaper than the Edge?

Should get away from Big Evil corporation dude. Best move I ever made... 3 weeks stinky free.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yaketys (18/7/16)

I am not worried about the price that much but the performance of the device


----------



## Jan (18/7/16)

I am not a Twisp basher I have an Aero myself but there are so many better starter kits from the vendors on this site like the ego Aio, the Pico etc.


----------



## boxerulez (18/7/16)

They burn coils. Insanely often. The Aero is better but still crap.

Get something else.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/7/16)

Rather a pico kit. Miles better performance


----------



## SAVaper (18/7/16)

Hi,

My Twisp Aero is still being used by my wife. Nothing wrong with it. I have a family member with 2 Edge devices and perfectly happy.
If the device works for you then great!. Mine worked for me before I moved on to more versatile and powerful devices. Battery life and better coils with more flavour and options is what I was looking for. And a bigger tank.

Whichever device keeps you off the stinkies is a great device.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Coco (18/7/16)

Yaketys said:


> Now I am trying to find out how other owners found this change over was it better or would you have rather stayed with your original Twisp?



If it works for you and you can find coils for it, no reason to make a change to any other device. If you are however in the market for a new device, there are other options available as well with comparable & cheaper prices and broader vendor support. In the end, it doesn't really matter - whatever works for you and keeps you off cigarettes is the right choice for you.


----------



## gertvanjoe (18/7/16)

Well I do keep my Twisp Edge handy for MTL, but I do like my Dripbox too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (19/7/16)

I have had all the twisp products, including the clearo, edge and two Aero's (one being the new Aero X), and If you used to twisp products it will work well for you but the moment you take a step to the dark side there's just no turning back. The flavor you get is better, battery life is better, power is more and clouds are bigger. I have since returned the Aero X and am in the process of trying to sell all the other twisp bits and pieces.

Twisp products work for many people but for those who want that little bit extra from there vaping experience, there's only one way...The DARK SIDE!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (19/7/16)

I make my own coils for the Clearo. Ok, not for me, but for a buddy of mine. He just cannot afford a MOD, so he is stuck with the Clearo, luckily he's got about 5 batteries to keep him vapin on. 

You can use Kanthal and make your own coils at a physical FRACTION of the cost!!

I also had a Aero, and loved it, apart from the very small tank, I still think is was a good dev. Though, it is actually a Joyetech Ego which is far cheaper than a Twisp Aero. I sold it to a friend, but then got him a CLR head, and we started making coils for it. 

But guys, most of us on here, started vaping with Twisp. So lets not beat them to death with critics. Not the best device by a-long shot, and yes they are badly overpriced, but they still do good, with the primary objective, to get people like all of us off the fags.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mozia (19/7/16)

Yaketys said:


> Well as I was told by the Twisp store that my pipe had been discontinued and replaced by the Twisp Edge I should consider trading in my old one on this. So I did this with both our pipes as it did sound like a better product.
> 
> Now I am trying to find out how other owners found this change over was it better or would you have rather stayed with your original Twisp?



Hello @Yaketys,

I've not had these devices myself, but I've had a go at the old Twisp (a friends) and the Edge (at kiosk) some time back, and do find the Edge better, there's a bit more airflow and definately better vapour production on the newer device.
My Smok H-Priv is pretty solid, but I still keep my Twisp Aero (which was my first vape device) as a backup should something go wrong on the H-Priv before I can get another mod.

Cheers,
Moz


----------



## ddk1979 (19/7/16)

.
The twisp saga - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-twisp-hate-is-it-real-or-are-we-sheep.t22764/
.
.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BM000 (19/7/16)

HI

Does anyone have both Twisp devices the Aero and Edge, i am thinking of changing from the Edge to the Aero,

Any advise.

Thank you,

Regards,


----------



## Mozia (19/7/16)

Aero is much better and you can put in the 0.5 ohm coil. Think about looking at the ego aio though, same thing for much less.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (19/7/16)

Three weeks ago I purchased the new gunmetal Aero X. I specifically bought this unit when it was launched as I was told by the twisp peeps that the issue with juice dripping into the base would be fixed, as I have been having an issue of juice leaking out of the airflow holes on my silver Aero. Both the units I purchased were the XL versions, i.e. bigger batteries and bigger tanks.

Four days after the purchase of the Aero X I started experiencing the exact same issue as I did with my old Aero, leaking out of the air holes. Threw all the adjustments they made with new seals and the base now being part of the battery unit, the issue has still not been resolved. I then returned it and refused to take a replacement unit and demanded a refund.

They then informed me that they would need to keep the unit for 24 hours to test it as is company policy, I agreed and went back the following day. I was then informed that they serviced the unit and the unit did indeed leak while they were using it.

Apparently I was the first to purchase the XL version of the Aero X it and there was an issue with it, but the normal size units did not leak (or so I was told).

So when considering purchasing the Aero have them assure you that they have resolved all leaking issue with there XL units (If you wanted to purchase that particular one) as this is extremely annoying as you can imagine. 

After returning the Aeros, I got me a pico and I've never been happier. Just my experience and some advise. 

All the best with the vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Glytch (19/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> After returning the Aeros, I got me a pico and I've never been happier. Just my experience and some advise.



Which Pico? Moving to a iStick Pico 75W TC + Melo 3 Mini Kit as soon as it arrives. Eager to hear about your experience moving from Twisp.


----------



## Mozia (19/7/16)

@Glytch it's a whole different experience and you'll be pleasantly surprised 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (20/7/16)

Glytch said:


> Which Pico? Moving to a iStick Pico 75W TC + Melo 3 Mini Kit as soon as it arrives. Eager to hear about your experience moving from Twisp.



That's exactly the one I got. It is really an amazing little device, it punches way above it's weight and compared to the twisp, you get so much more flavor, vapor production and generally just way easier to maintain. 

I was initially concerned that I might lack some power and might be missing out on some features offered by the higher end devices considering it's cheap price but I can assure you that is not the case. It does everything you need it too with room to spare, I haven't ever felt the need for more that 40watts and we know this baby goes all the way up to 75 watts, and as far as features, its got bypass, TC, takes a 18650 battery etc etc the list goes on.

So i would recommend you pursue the pico purchase unless you are wanting something else from your mod, but generally very well rounded and versatile device.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imtiaaz (20/7/16)

Glytch said:


> Which Pico? Moving to a iStick Pico 75W TC + Melo 3 Mini Kit as soon as it arrives. Eager to hear about your experience moving from Twisp.



Also the Melo 3 tank is just brilliant, a bit small though at 2mil's but so solid, so reliable and hassle free.


----------

